# Log4J Konfiguration in .war Datei



## flux (2. Dez 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich sitze hier schon seit ein paar Stunden an einem Problem.
Ich habe ein Webarchiv erstellt und dort auch die log4j.properties und andere Konfigurationsdateien eingefügt.
Log4J findet diese Datei aber nicht und auch die anderen Dateien können nicht gefunden werden.

Meine Archiv sieht so aus:
app.war
.html, .jsp etc.​META-INF/​WEB-INF/​classes/​lib/​config/​
Die Konfigurationsdateien habe ich in WEB-INF/classes gelegt. Dort werden sie aber nicht gefunden. Am liebsten hätte ich ein "config" Verzeichnis dafür (hier in rot).
Es wär auch gut, wenn ich ein config Verzeichnis außerhalb des .war Archivs nutzen könnte.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2009)

> Die Konfigurationsdateien habe ich in WEB-INF/classes gelegt. Dort werden sie aber nicht gefunden.


Da gehören sie hin, und da sollten sie auch gefunden werden.
konfigurierst du log4j manuell in der WebApp?


----------



## flux (2. Dez 2009)

Hmm... ok ich hab das jetzt nochmal gemacht. Jetzt wirds gefunden. Da hab ich vorhin wohl etwas vergessen.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage. Und zwar benötige ich noch andere Konfigurationsdateien. Diese lege ich dann wohl am Besten auch in WEB-INF/classes ab. 
Wie kann ich diese denn dann wieder lesen? 

Also ich würde diese dann mit der Properties Klasse auslesen. Wie muss denn dann der Pfad heißen? Ich hab da schon rumprobiert, aber bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen (kein zufriedenstellendes zumindest).


----------



## Noctarius (2. Dez 2009)

[c]ClassLoader.getResource("myfile.properties");[/c]


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2009)

Smartly load your properties - JavaWorld


----------

